# Is she bay?



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like wild bay to me? But don't take my word for it! She's cute


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Normal bay IMO. Shes only, what, three months old correct? Betting her legs darken up more.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Yup, only 3 months. I was wondering if they could still darken up. I wasn't sure if they would. I was hoping she'd be a bay and it looks like I may have gotten what I wanted!


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Equilove said:


> Looks like wild bay to me? But don't take my word for it! She's cute


Thanks! I think she's pretty cute but then again, she is my horse. haha


----------



## Fiinx (Jun 19, 2011)

Im not sure. She has really unique coloring lol Like there is some white in her tail...and white socks. Is that mud on her legs?


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

to me a bay has black legs, tail, mane, tip of ears and nose. I think your horse does not really have any of those... maybe a bit darker legs. However it's always hard to tell with young horses. She's very beautiful either way =)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Indigo bays are generally born with a creamy buff colour where the black usually is on an adult horse. It sheds in darker with every shed until they are their adult colour.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Fiinx said:


> Im not sure. She has really unique coloring lol Like there is some white in her tail...and white socks. Is that mud on her legs?


It's not mud. I thought that at first too, but she has black hairs on the lower legs.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Indigosblue said:


> to me a bay has black legs, tail, mane, tip of ears and nose. I think your horse does not really have any of those... maybe a bit darker legs. However it's always hard to tell with young horses. She's very beautiful either way =)


Thank you!


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Indigo bays are generally born with a creamy buff colour where the black usually is on an adult horse. It sheds in darker with every shed until they are their adult colour.


What is an indigo bay? I've never heard that term before.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

thatgirlcaitlin said:


> What is an indigo bay? I've never heard that term before.


She was replying to someone whose username is Indigo... 

Should be "Indigo, bays..."

I think.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

Equilove said:


> She was replying to someone whose username is Indigo...
> 
> Should be "Indigo, bays..."
> 
> I think.


HA HA, oops my bad. That makes a lot more sense! I was like "what on earth is that?" Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

an indigo bay would be cool... blue legs and mane muahaha!
lol, i didn't know that bay's are born creamy brown, but i guess horses change color so much even as adults that i shouldn't be surprised. So even the mane on your foal will turn black? My mare is a very definite bay, and she changes her shade of brown a lot. She's almost yellow in some places, and black in others, lol. I would have loved to see her as a foal, and i can't imagine her as brown... she's so dark now!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Indigosblue said:


> an indigo bay would be cool... blue legs and mane muahaha!
> lol, i didn't know that bay's are born creamy brown, but i guess horses change color so much even as adults that i shouldn't be surprised. So even the mane on your foal will turn black? My mare is a very definite bay, and she changes her shade of brown a lot. She's almost yellow in some places, and black in others, lol. I would have loved to see her as a foal, and i can't imagine her as brown... she's so dark now!


I first learned about bay foals being born this color by visiting a friend's barn where they bred Friesian/Arabs. Almost all the horses were bay... there were two newborn foals there, and they kept saying "Two more bays!" but I didn't understand because they didn't look bay to me. 

This foal is bay, but has no black on its legs:


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

but see, that's what i find confusing... the two foals you showed me have black manes and tails, and the original foal has brown mane and tail. I always thought the mane colors don't change all that much, but i'm probably wrong. I would have said bay for your foal pictures from the start. Maybe there are more variable shades of bay and i just know the darker kind. Thanks for trying to explain it to me though =)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There are many, many shades of bay.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe your monitor is showing colour differently to what I am seeing. The op's pic shows a foal with a black mane?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

The reason I said wild bay as a first guess was because of the foal's tail. It's definitely a bay, but I wasn't sure whether or not the tail color could indicate that it would turn out to be wild bay, like this?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It could, but foal colour can take a while to turn into adult colour. Wild bay isn't something that you can decide on until the colour is 'adult' colour. The OP horse still has the creaminess to the legs, which indicates that the colour is still baby colour and not adult yet.


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

So she'll stay bay, it just may change what shade of bay? Her mane is getting more of a creamy white color in it and so is her tail, does that mean anything?


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, she is a bay. A very cute bay


----------

